# galloping idle on 25 hp V



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just picked up a 04 craftsman mower with a 25 hp V-twin. It was filthy so I power washed it, low power, put new air filter, new plugs and changed the oil and fuel filter. It mowed fine, but when I brought it back to an idle it is galloping. I am old school, went looking for air fuel mixture screw, can't find one, now am at a loss as to what to do? there is also a triangular piece where the air filter screws on, never seen this before, I think it sits with the wide side up correct?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Those new ones are 'non adjustable' as you found out - it could probably use a carb cleaning or carb kit - im not sure how the v twins are, but on older single cylenders they have a linkage between the governer and throttle and use a small spring around them- if its weak itll 'surge'.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

thx, will check, I miss the old days. Was running fine when I brought it home.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Could have a little water in the carb, or moisture around the coils from the washing it should level out when you burn it off good.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The triangular-shaped piece is a fuel-spray-deflector,and,normally,the narrow end goes up.It is designed to keep fuel spray from fouling the air filter.


----------

